# What do you think of this?



## Lou

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-GRAMS-Scarp-Platinum-Rhodium-Palladium-flakes_W0QQitemZ320219555448QQihZ011QQcategoryZ29402QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Or item number 320219555448


----------



## Anonymous

Lou, I do not think much of that. He is new on ebay and has a 0 rating.
How would he get flakes? Looks like SS shavings to me.

But, then again I really don't know s**t about this stuff.

Jim


----------



## Lou

I think it is a load of crap too.

He's welcome to send me some and prove me wrong. Honestly though, you'd think he'd just be selling it to a refiner...


Lou


----------



## Anonymous

Key is he states that PGM content not known. Somebody will fall for that though.

Jim


----------



## skyline27

Wow! What a deal! Free money!

Shipping for the 20 grams is only $25. Very reasonable if you live on Jupiter.

The only thing more depressing than auctions like this are the rubes who bid on them. They got more money than sense.


----------



## Anonymous

Looks like flakes from the heat shield mat. Maybe place a 10k bid, see if it gets a shill or two.


----------



## Absolutsecurity

I dont like the fact that you can get a large pic - or that he didnt want you to really see what is pictured! SCAM if you ask me.

I buy and sell on Ebay in a different area and I see auctions like this in that area and they are always SCAMS!

BUYER BEWARE - 0 feedback - new ebayer - no refunds - unknown PMG's???

Glynn


----------



## deserdog

Looks like a scam to me too. I sell on Ebay all the time and this auction screams scam. Plus the $25.00 shipping! That auction will not be up long, he is violating one of Ebays rules, avoiding fees by charging excessive shipping.


----------



## Anonymous

counting shipping he is up to 35.00 not bad for 20 grams of SS chips.


----------



## Anonymous

james122964 said:


> counting shipping he is up to 35.00 not bad for 20 grams of SS chips.


Who is the winner.


----------



## Anonymous

I sent him an email asking how he is getting the metal flakes from catalytic converters.

The auction is still going so we have yet to see the "winner" and how much they will fork over. Well, I pretty much know who is going to win :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

Hey that guy has 100 grams on there now with a nice low starting price of
$100.00 plus $25.00 shipping, ha.


----------



## Platdigger

I asked him a few question too. I am almost certain this is the stuff you find in some cats in the insulation around the honey comb. Whatever that is. I tried to disolve it in nitric once.....if I remember right, it gave no reaction. I think it must be an alloy high in chrome.
Randy


----------



## Anonymous

that what I think it is stainless steel from a pre-cat or something.


----------



## Anonymous

and the winning bidder is vanco1972 - $51.00 + 25 shipping. hes either the luckiest guy around 20 grams of PGM for 76.00 or he may be rather upset.

This guy has several auctions going now, hes a making money.

I saw on a Jeep site a metal substrate cat for 79.00, I bet you could get
quite a few 20gram batches out of one of them. SS steel with the PGM on it, I think they could use a lot let PGM with that because it would plate on
more efficiently?


----------



## Anonymous

His reply to me is that he leaches the metal flakes from cats with cls and a jewelry fire tested and told him that the PGM are there.

maybe you cat guys should email him and get his process he seems to be getting a lot of PGM he has right now over 200 grams on sale.


----------



## loco

I don't recall the cls process actualy dropping metals. according to mikes video just a sledge and the pregnant solution to send off. hmm.


----------



## Anonymous

I do not know anything about any of this cat stuff, I just email him as asked him "how are you getting those PGM flakes from cats" and he stated he leached them with cls.


----------



## Lou

If he's that clever, why the hell isn't he selling them to a refiner for a much bigger profit?


----------



## Anonymous

Wow what a treat leaving negative feedback under the new ebay format.

You now have to complete a five minute survey. before leaving a neg.

Next ebay will have a telephone rep making calls to verify your reasons for leaving a neg. LOL. 

Re: Cat Crumbs


----------



## Anonymous

Ebay user mrchemplat selling flake advertised as precious metals has been suspended.

Feature Unavailable

We are unable to return search results because this seller's account has been suspended. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## Anonymous

Wow, he is totally gone.


----------



## Absolutsecurity

He got his $'s and ran!

Glynn


----------



## istari9

Try my deal, I won I paid I wait... Then I ask where is it get the runaround. Then I leave neg fb . Well for my effort I recieve a neg for posting a neg. Stillnever recieved the goods maybe never will either...

But look I am smiling 
Ray


----------



## Absolutsecurity

You should contact Ebay and see if they can remove that - feedback due to the special nature of the situation.

Glynn


----------



## Buzz

eBay will remove negative feedback from people who have had their accounts closed or suspended.

He can be suspended for simply not paying his fees.
Once he pays them, his account will be reinstated.
Keep an eye for him.

Buzz


----------



## Anonymous

istari9 said:


> Try my deal, I won I paid I wait... Then I ask where is it get the runaround. Then I leave neg fb . Well for my effort I recieve a neg for posting a neg. Stillnever recieved the goods maybe never will either...
> 
> But look I am smiling
> Ray


Seller on ebay can no longer leave NEG FEEDBACK. 

I won two auctions ( Never Paid ) left two negs for seller, without retaliatory negs. Hmmm


----------



## istari9

I'll try to have it resinded. Perhaps that will work, or not.


----------



## Anonymous

I got a neg from a guy that I paid he never shipped kept sending me messages like I never paid. I tried to get that off but to no avail. I does not bother my transactions.


----------



## istari9

I am planning to as paypal to run a charge back and refund whatever money they can get back. That is always fun!

Ray


----------

